# Breeders of Oophaga histrionica or Oophaga Lechmanni



## angelfrog (May 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

I am making a Natural History documentary about dart frogs (from Colombia) and I am based in Bristol (UK).

Anyone breeding the Dendrobates histrionicus (Oophaga histrionica) or red-banded poison frog (Oophaga lehmanni) in Europe? (ideally in the UK)?.

Or anyone breeding Phyllobates terribilis or Epipedobates boulengeri?

Thanks so much!

Angel


----------

